# Cooler Master HAF X wasserkühlung



## ivory001 (6. Oktober 2016)

*Cooler Master HAF X wasserkühlung*

hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob ich die be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm wasserkühlung oben in mein gehäuse Cooler Master HAF X  verbauen kann. weil in der beschreibung steht ein 360er radiator.

passt der 280er dann auch darein oder nur ein 360er?


----------



## shootme55 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cooler Master HAF X wasserkühlung*

360er sind 3x120mm.280er sind 2x140mm. Solltest du den unten angeführten haben wird er höchstwahrscheinlich nicht passen.

Cooler Master: HAF X

Musst eben schaun ob du die nötigen Lochabstände hast. Nebenbei musst beim HAF aufpassen. Für den Radiator müssen die Lüfter direkt nebeneinander sitzen. Bei meinem Haf war zwischen den Lüftern noch Platz, deswegen war der Radiatoreinbau ohne zusätzliche Löcher nicht möglich.


----------



## ivory001 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cooler Master HAF X wasserkühlung*

ja habe den. der 280er passt nicht von den loch abstände http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bw003/bw003_dim_de.pdf

der 240er würde passen von der länge her mit den abständen. aber in der breite kann man den dann ja nicht verschrauben oder sehe ich das falsch? weil der ja viel zu schmahl ist für ans andere ende zu kommen wo wieder löcher sind.


----------



## ivory001 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cooler Master HAF X wasserkühlung*

werde einfach den 280er holen müss ja eigentlich nur 4 löcher bohren sollte ja kein problem sein. will ja nur mein risen cpu lüfter weg haben damit ich die anderen ram slots benutzen kann und mehr platz im pc habe


----------

